# Hitting left



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I currently shoot a Carter Solution 2 and a Carter Hammer. When I shoot the Solution 2 everything is in line. The Sight lines up with the arrow, rest and string. When I shoot the Hammer I hit consistently 3 inches left. Th releases are very similar in dimensions and I shoot both with back tension. I have the same grip and wrist position. Same anchor point. any suggestions?

My set up

2011 Hoyt CRX35 55 lbs. 26 1/2 in. D-Loop
Gold Tip 22 Pro 25 in. 2.3" 3d-Duravanes
24" Doinker Front Rod.
2-6" Doinker side rod.
CBE 3d Micro Lite No Lens


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, the pivot point on the hammer is under the middle finger, and the solution is a back-tension release. However, the head on the solution swivels, so it will stay in line no matter how far back you pull the release around. My guess is that when you are using back tension on the Hammer release, it's pulling the jaws out of line and causing the left misses. Try this. Grab the hammer release, and come back to full, but relax the ring and pinkey finger a little bit so you're not rotating the release when you're using back tension and see if that helps.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't think about the little bit of angle difference in the head. That may be it. I do notice that I rotate the Solution slightly more than the Hammer.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i agree with 22...


----------

